# Best place for posing bikinis?



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

As above, any recommendations, ideally i dont want to spend loads just yet.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Keeks is the one person I can think of on here who'll know (aside from the pervs with catalogue fetishes  )


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey. There's a few companies but ones I know are reputable and do good bikinis are as follows:

Muscle Dazzle who I use, can't fault them, the bikinis and customer services etc are brilliant https://www.muscledazzle.com/

Also, Harlequin bikinis, good reputation, lovely bikinis

http://www.harlequinbikinis.com/

Depends what you're looking to spend, competition bikinis aren't cheap, but if you're stepping on stage after prepping and you've put a lot of work in, you need to stand out on stage and look your best, a decent bikini will complete the look.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

look for second hand ones also....if measurements work....lots of pros and amateurs sell them after one or two

none are cheap....unless you buy direct from China (where most of the material comes from) then youll be unable to change or make adjustments with language barriers

Mrs is sponsored by Suits You Swimwear in USA.... but she was a customer for 2 years as an amateur before getting sponsorship when she won her Pro Card.... always been very good with changing stuff or corrections etc...

end of day work out your budget first...very easy to go bananas or want to constantly upscale..... so work backwards...


----------

